

Need legal advice - mtrue

i was an employee in a startup.  i was one of the original founders but my partner found an investor first, so i ended up on the low end of the totem pole.  the problem these idiots made deals amongst each other, then left me to deal with an unpaid bill, for the company, that they, the partners - while I was away dealing with a brother dying in critical care, they let the bill somehow end up in my name - personally.  so i have to pay off this bill-it has already gone to civil trial, in my name and the investor who created the bill were sued as a unit.  the investor, named Paul, is an attorney, i am not.  i made $33,000 in 3 years creating this startup.  Paul makes 6 figures and is a tax attorney.  i have no money, they wont give me a reference because they let me get sued, and i have to figure out what to do next.  is there any where to go to find help to fight this.?
======
michael_dorfman
Obviously, you need to lawyer up.

Since you don't say where you live, the only real advice is to check the
yellow pages. See if "Legal Aid" is available.

~~~
mtrue
Thanks Michael

